# P95 Holster



## trayzouave (Apr 28, 2012)

I just bought a used Ruger P95. It came with adjustable fiber optic sights. Can anyone recommend a good affordable shoulder holster that it will fit with the larger sights. I am not interested in anything for tactical or concealed carry purposes, but I guess that would be an added bonus.


----------

